# Nine out of ten cyclists look absolutely appalling...



## GrumpyGregry (2 May 2017)

Rapha CEO thinks so anyway.

https://www.theguardian.com/busines...e-brand-thats-making-cycling-into-a-lifestyle


----------



## Bollo (2 May 2017)

...in Rapha?


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 May 2017)

Well he would say that, wouldn't he?

9 out of ten people say they look like they could do with a square meal says proprietor of expensive restaurant.

_"probable chafe caused by baggy shorts._" Pah. I rode 100 miles in baggy shorts* yesterday without the least trace of a chafe.

* Edit and £10 Aldi jersey, my absolute favourite bit of cycling kit.


----------



## John the Monkey (2 May 2017)

Oh dear! Whatever shall we do?


----------



## Joffey (2 May 2017)

Just more reasons for me not to buy Rapha stuff. Pretentious and overpriced kit - they are selling a lifestyle, not performance clothing. A lifestyle where I pay over the odds for basic designs from a company ripped off from a cycling team of yesteryear. It's not original or refreshing, it's just a money making ploy.


----------



## jefmcg (2 May 2017)

I don't think he should be pointing any fingers ..... what died on his head?


----------



## Tin Pot (2 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Rapha CEO thinks so anyway.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/busines...e-brand-thats-making-cycling-into-a-lifestyle



"Last year Rapha sales jumped almost 30% to £63m"

Nice work fella.


----------



## User169 (2 May 2017)




----------



## Shortandcrisp (2 May 2017)

I'm 57 in two weeks. I no longer care what other people think.


----------



## Tin Pot (2 May 2017)

Perfect commuter biking apparel.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2017)

Shortandcrisp said:


> I'm 57 in two weeks. I no longer care what other people think.



What a shame you feel like that at such a young age.


----------



## Welsh wheels (2 May 2017)

Well I know I look great on a bike, so I must be one of those 1 out of 10 cyclists. And I don't even own any Rapha kit.


----------



## Slick (2 May 2017)

I'm 47 and no longer care what other people think. Other than Mrs Slick that is. If she says it goes, believe me, it goes.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> "Last year Rapha sales jumped almost 30% to £63m"
> 
> Nice work fella.



What did the profit jump by?


----------



## Globalti (2 May 2017)

I'm 61 and I care very much how I look on the bike; I have a sneaky belief that if you are properly dressed and riding purposefully, holding a good line and asserting your right to road space, drivers will treat you with more respect than if you are some muppet in a hoodie on a mountain bike with no lights, swerving across the road daring them to knock you over.


----------



## Cycleops (2 May 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I don't think he should be pointing any fingers ..... what died on his head?


And its not even the correct size.


----------



## Rooster1 (2 May 2017)

I couldn't give a monkeys what he thinks


----------



## jefmcg (2 May 2017)

Globalti said:


> I'm 61 and I care very much how I look on the bike; I have a sneaky belief that if you are properly dressed and riding purposefully, holding a good line and asserting your right to road space, drivers will treat you with more respect than if you are some muppet in a hoodie on a mountain bike with no lights, swerving across the road daring them to knock you over.


I can attest that wearing a short tartan skirt, knee high boots, tights and a black polo neck also gets you respect.

DAMHIKT and YMMV.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (2 May 2017)

Now that Rapha has become mainstream, I'll have to dump mine and find another brand. It's so hard to remain exclusive nowadays without the _nouveau riche_ spoiling it for us.


----------



## Drago (2 May 2017)

I'd rather steal my clothes from a scarecrow that wear Rapha. I was able to quit work in my forties because I didn't waste money on their wares.

The one Rapha top I do own - a gift - is not better made than anything you could buy at M&S. The bulk of it is made in the Far East, so what's the big deal?


----------



## John the Monkey (2 May 2017)

"The only thing worse than being talked about..." continued Mottram


----------



## Ian H (2 May 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I can attest that wearing a short tartan skirt, knee high boots, tights and a black polo neck also gets you respect.
> 
> DAMHIKT and YMMV.



I wonder if that would work for me?


----------



## jefmcg (2 May 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Now that Rapha has become mainstream, I'll have to dump mine and find another brand. It's so hard to remain exclusive nowadays without the _nouveau riche_ spoiling it for us.


Yes. Louis Vuitton were apparently trying to acquire it late last year. No two letters say noveau riche like LV.


----------



## Saluki (2 May 2017)

Ian H said:


> I wonder if that would work for me?


Give it a go.

A skirt, black polo-neck and wee boots used to work for me, on my morning commute. Little satchel with my work stuff in, slung over my shoulder like a school bag too. I used to get wide passes and wolf whistles on my way to work. I was 20+ years younger and half a stone lighter then too though.


----------



## Drago (2 May 2017)

I'm sticking with my sequined ball gown and hobnail boots combo. Apparently Larry Hagman would go on bike rides and shopping wearing a gorilla suit


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 May 2017)

Globalti said:


> I'm 61 and I care very much how I look on the bike; I have a sneaky belief that if you are properly dressed and riding purposefully, holding a good line and asserting your right to road space, drivers will treat you with more respect than if you are some muppet in a hoodie on a mountain bike with no lights, swerving across the road daring them to knock you over.


Really? I've observed the exact opposite: it's the unpredictable muppets who look like they need more cycling practice that tend to be viewed with more distrust (and hence are given a bit more room) by motorists.
As for the Rapha CEO: he's clearly a cycling snob (a well-paid one).


----------



## Milkfloat (2 May 2017)

The man is a 'branding consultant' - that pretty much says it all. As noted above, he is selling a brand, not a product. I like the look of some of their products, but I am a value for money man - I am happy to spend good money on a great product that offers significant advantage over others, but for me with Rapha you are not paying for the product itself.


----------



## Ian H (2 May 2017)

But seriously, what he says could apply to British folk on or off the bike, if you care about such things.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 May 2017)

Drago said:


> Apparently Larry Hagman would go on bike rides and shopping wearing a gorilla suit


Is that why Sue Ellen shot him?


----------



## Drago (2 May 2017)

What he meant to say was "nine out of ten cyclists aren't gullible enough to pay my prices."


----------



## Lonestar (2 May 2017)

He can poke his stuff.I'm more worried about how people cycle not what they wear.


----------



## jefmcg (2 May 2017)

Lonestar said:


> He can poke his stuff.I'm more worried about how people cycle not what they wear.


Yes, but you aren't trying to sell your little business to Louis Vuitton.


----------



## iandg (2 May 2017)

Ian H said:


> I wonder if that would work for me?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 May 2017)

Motttam and Sinyard separated at birth?


----------



## Globalti (2 May 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Now that Rapha has become mainstream, I'll have to dump mine and find another brand. It's so hard to remain exclusive nowadays without the _nouveau riche_ spoiling it for us.



Take a look at Torm; super jerseys at a third of the price of Rapha; I tried my new LS jersey on a longish, coldish ride in Snowdonia last weekend and it was warm and comfortable. Their sizing is accurate.

Here: https://spcycles.com/epages/f16c048...48c-e949-4d87-996e-9f7ec7a844b3/Products/1005


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 May 2017)

He's entitled to his view....and in some ways agree (and I'm pretty sartorially challenged in most respects whether on the bike or not).
But, this is a great success story for cycling and worth applauding not denigrating.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 May 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Now that Rapha has become mainstream, I'll have to dump mine and find another brand. It's so hard to remain exclusive nowadays without the _nouveau riche_ spoiling it for us.


I know how you feel. I spotted a couple of people wearing Aldi at the weekend. Athough I couldn't be sure it was_ genuine _Aldi.


----------



## nickyboy (2 May 2017)

I thought he was doing ok in the interview until I read this

Aldi does a cycling jersey for £15 to £20 but we won’t do that because that isn’t really a cycling jersey – it’s a piece of polyester.

It's that sort of attitude that gets people's backs up and makes then hate the brand and what it stands for. I doubt many Rapha customers would buy into what he said there. He made a mistake saying that.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 May 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Yes. Louis Vuitton were apparently trying to acquire it late last year. No two letters say noveau riche like LV.


Pinarello?


----------



## Tin Pot (2 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I thought he was doing ok in the interview until I read this
> 
> Aldi does a cycling jersey for £15 to £20 but we won’t do that because that isn’t really a cycling jersey – it’s a piece of polyester.
> 
> It's that sort of attitude that gets people's backs up and makes then hate the brand and what it stands for. I doubt many Rapha customers would buy into what he said there. He made a mistake saying that.



I think he's bang on message for his target market.


----------



## Kestevan (2 May 2017)

Wonder if Rapha are going to do walking clothes.....There were lots of Rapha wearing people pushing expensive bikes up little hills on the TDY sportive on Sunday.......


----------



## Yellow Saddle (2 May 2017)

Globalti said:


> Take a look at Torm; super jerseys at a third of the price of Rapha; I tried my new LS jersey on a longish, coldish ride in Snowdonia last weekend and it was warm and comfortable. Their sizing is accurate.
> 
> Here: https://spcycles.com/epages/f16c048...48c-e949-4d87-996e-9f7ec7a844b3/Products/1005



Thanks. It looks very functional and all that but it is sold through common high street retailers. Everyone will know where I bought it. I can already see them nudging and winking from behind their sweaty Castelli and Nalini polyester garment things.


----------



## Globalti (2 May 2017)

Quite a few of the much-denigrated "new cyclists" are former golfers, tired of the rules and time-wasters, empty-nesters looking to regain fitness or retired mountain bikers like me who've lost interest in getting muddy. They tend to be in their fifties and sixties, an age when most people are earning a reasonable salary and have almost sorted the mortgage and have got the kids off their hands so they are feeling more comfortable financially after years of scrimping. So why shouldn't they go and splash some lolly on a decent bike and some fancy kit to wear? There's a lot of inverted snobbery amongst cyclists but the new wave of MAMILs has done much to revive the cycle industry with better service and a wider choice of better kit thanks to the R&D investment that's gone into bikes and equipment, so old-school cyclists should be celebrating their new-found popularity, not scoffing.


----------



## Globalti (2 May 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Thanks. It looks very functional and all that but it is sold through common high street retailers.



No, it's exclusive to that retailer.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> It's that sort of attitude that gets people's backs up and makes then hate the brand and what it stands for. I doubt many Rapha customers would buy into what he said there. He made a mistake saying that.



I dislike the brand, and what it stands for, ad how it gets its products made but I can't help but like the quality of the products themselves. I think a lot of Rapha-ist folk will love what he said, it won't alienate his core target market one bit. And at least it means they aren't playing golf....


----------



## Yellow Saddle (2 May 2017)

Globalti said:


> No, it's exclusive to that retailer.



Yeah, but I don't see anything there about bespoke fittings and valet service. What if I chip some lacquer off a zip toggle or something?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 May 2017)

Globalti said:


> Quite a few of the much-denigrated "new cyclists" are former golfers, tired of the rules and time-wasters, empty-nesters looking to regain fitness or *retired mountain bikers like me who've lost interest in getting muddy*.


I've not got tired of getting muddy. I run off-road as often as I can in winter. But when it comes to mtb... at 56 I've lost my bottle, and take too long to heal.


----------



## jefmcg (2 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Pinarello?


Bless you

(yeah, I've used that joke before)


----------



## Globalti (2 May 2017)

I certainly don't have any problem with spending money on a decent bike and comfortable, stylish clothing. My expenditure is tiny compared with people who splash thousands on sports cars, motorbikes, yachts, jet skis, vintage cars, small aircraft, exotic holidays, cruises and so on and at least my hobby keeps me fit and less likely to become a burden on the NHS.


----------



## jefmcg (2 May 2017)

Globalti said:


> There's a lot of inverted snobbery amongst cyclists


And non-inverted snobbery.

Remember this thread was started by an article about the founder of Rapha bagging SD and Aldi, not the the other way around.


----------



## iandg (2 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I've not got tired of getting muddy. I run off-road as often as I can in winter. But when it comes to mtb... at 56 I've lost my bottle, and take too long to heal.



+1 

Gravel and trails but no technical MTB routes - and I wear what I feel comfortable in whether it looks good or not.


----------



## iandg (2 May 2017)

Has it ever been any different?







My dad (in the middle) used to regularly ride 150-160 miles/day dressed like that - what proportion of Rapha dressed riders can do that?


----------



## Drago (2 May 2017)

Nice to know their boss is as shallow as many of their customers, more interested in style than substance.

Interesting he makes comments about Aldi kit being polyester, not a Jersey. He's clearly never heard of merino wool.


----------



## Ciar (2 May 2017)

My care-factor is very low in regards to this article, as for Rapha it seems to be worn by those on my commute, in a rush to get to the red lights quicker than me ;-)


----------



## iandg (2 May 2017)

Drago said:


> Nice to know their boss is as shallow as many of their customers, more interested in style than substance.
> 
> Interesting he makes comments about Aldi kit being polyester, not a Jersey. He's clearly never heard of merino wool.



err........64% polyester?

http://www.rapha.cc/gb/en/shop/club-jersey/product/CBJ09XXBLKXSM

Nothing wrong with polyester obviously.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (2 May 2017)

I had a shave this morning! What else does the man want?


----------



## jowwy (2 May 2017)

Drago said:


> Nice to know their boss is as shallow as many of their customers, more interested in style than substance.
> 
> Interesting he makes comments about Aldi kit being polyester, not a Jersey. He's clearly never heard of merino wool.


even though they produce jerseys in Merino Wool.........


----------



## vickster (2 May 2017)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> I had a shave this morning! What else does the man want?


A perfectly styled and groomed beard


----------



## John the Monkey (2 May 2017)

vickster said:


> A perfectly styled and groomed beard


...photographed in black and white, while the becapped subject (demonstrating an admirable grasp of the acceptable degree of cap luft) gazes epic'ly into the middle distance.


----------



## Dismount (2 May 2017)

£112 for 3 boxers shorts, in the description stated ideal for everyday use!! For that price it's all I would cycle in I would want the world to see my Rapha logo


----------



## bikingdad90 (2 May 2017)

I don't mind paying £30-£50 for a jersey but once it goes over £50 I have to ask myself the question "What does it bring to the table, over and above other brands, beside a logo."

As far as Rapha is concerned, not a lot. I would rather have a wiggle Block jersey.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 May 2017)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> I had a shave this morning! What else does the man want?


He wants you to use Rapha shaving cream. £15 for 150ml
http://www.rapha.cc/gb/en/shop/shaving-cream/product/SCM02XXXXXXXX


----------



## Globalti (2 May 2017)

That's a bargain compared with what some people spend on face cream and shampoo, believe me!


----------



## KnackeredBike (2 May 2017)

User said:


> That's not that expensive. I pay £16 for a slightly smaller (130 ml v 150 ml) tub of shaving creme.


Only the best for me. 20p per 100ml.

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp/...oceries/sainsburys-shaving-foam--basics-250ml


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2017)

Is this the 'let's all knock Rapha' thread?

I like the stuff, looks great, know it's well made and the people who I know that do buy and wear it are very happy with it.
However, Rapha is not for me, (I prefer other premium brands) but then again nor is Aldi and the like.


----------



## gaijintendo (2 May 2017)

misread thread as "appealing".


----------



## John the Monkey (2 May 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Is this the 'let's all knock Rapha' thread?
> 
> I like the stuff, looks great, know it's well made and the people who I know that do buy and wear it are very happy with it.
> However, Rapha is not for me, (I prefer other premium brands) but then again nor is Aldi and the like.


It's gone that way, certainly.

I think the initial dudgeon was caused by the assertion that only 10% of cyclists looked better than "appalling" though.

Interestingly, the pull quote displayed on Facebook is "We are totally in love with the sport." which makes them seem less dick-ish.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 May 2017)

I think excessively thin sinewy men with farmer's tans look appalling myself but each to their own...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 May 2017)

Dismount said:


> £112 for 3 boxers shorts, in the description stated ideal for everyday use!! For that price it's all I would cycle in I would want the world to see my Rapha logo


If someone wants to pay two score for their chuddies whose beeswax is it?


----------



## Tim Hall (2 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> If someone wants to pay two score for their chuddies whose beeswax is it?


It's the underpants rule writ large (with a subtle logo)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 May 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> It's the underpants rule writ large (with a subtle logo)


Just bought some new underpants from M&S as it happens.


----------



## Globalti (2 May 2017)

Yeah, me too... and EIGHTEEN QUID for three pairs?


----------



## velovoice (2 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I dislike the brand, and what it stands for, ad how it gets its products made but I can't help but like the quality of the products themselves.


You very nearly capture my own conundrum.

I asked Simon Mottram once why Rapha's women's jerseys do not go larger than size XL (approx. size 14 if you happen to have breasts) -- also why the "trade in/size down" offer is only available to men, not women. 

He said - right to my face with no hesitation or embarrassment -- "because I don't want my kit seen on fat women".

My problem is... Rapha shorts are hands down the best cycling shorts I've ever tried, money no object in my quest for comfort --and so I am doomed to keep buying them.


----------



## jefmcg (2 May 2017)

velovoice said:


> You very nearly capture my own conundrum.
> 
> I asked Simon Mottram once why Rapha's women's jerseys do not go larger than size XL (approx. size 14 if you happen to have breasts) -- also why the "trade in/size down" offer is only available to men, not women.
> 
> ...


Well I'm not. I'm done with them.

Jesus, can't anywhere be safe from the "no fat chicks" bros?

Edit: seems the trade in deal is unisex now. So maybe market pressure and all. Might be due to the fact he only has a 12.5% share, and insulting your customer base doesn't go down well in board rooms.


----------



## Markymark (2 May 2017)

Nine out of ten cyclists look absolutely appalling
Nine out of ten cyclists live outside London


Too much of a coincidence not to be correlated therefore it is now proven as fact..


----------



## screenman (2 May 2017)

Globalti said:


> Take a look at Torm; super jerseys at a third of the price of Rapha; I tried my new LS jersey on a longish, coldish ride in Snowdonia last weekend and it was warm and comfortable. Their sizing is accurate.
> 
> Here: https://spcycles.com/epages/f16c048...48c-e949-4d87-996e-9f7ec7a844b3/Products/1005



More fool Torm, they should increase their prices.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Wonder if Rapha are going to do walking clothes.....There were lots of Rapha wearing people pushing expensive bikes up little hills on the TDY sportive on Sunday.......



Is it possible they work longer hours than you or have other things in life other commitments that prevent them from spending much time training.

What do you suggest a price limit, you know something like a 30 minute 10 lets you buy a £300 bike a 19 minute 10 a £2,000 bike and so on.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> He wants you to use Rapha shaving cream. £15 for 150ml
> http://www.rapha.cc/gb/en/shop/shaving-cream/product/SCM02XXXXXXXX



Cheap.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> If someone wants to pay two score for their chuddies whose beeswax is it?



Beeswax, what has Dyson got to do with it?


----------



## Kestevan (2 May 2017)

Nope, don't give a monkeys what people wear or ride (or even Push). I ride in whatever works, it's not unknown for me to wear an expensive castelli or like top and aldi shorts, or vice versa.

I have to admit though I dislike the Rapha image, it does seem to me to deliberately play on the "I'm considerably richer than you" golfclub one upmanship.

I suspect on Sunday, it was more a case of people not used to riding the number/type of climbs we have round here and thinking it's only 100km it will be easy......


----------



## Dismount (2 May 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I can attest that wearing a short tartan skirt, knee high boots, tights and a black polo neck also gets you respect.
> 
> DAMHIKT and YMMV.



Got any pictures


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 May 2017)

Markymark said:


> Nine out of ten cyclists look absolutely appalling
> Nine out of ten cyclists live outside London
> 
> 
> Too much of a coincidence not to be correlated therefore it is now proven as fact..


I noticed a distinct change in my appearance when I crossed the M25 yesterday. Approaching it I was glancing at my appearance in my handily positioned mirror and reassuring myself "looking gooooood". Once I went under the bridge I was (and I quote) ... like ... whatever.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 May 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> It's the underpants rule writ large (with a subtle logo)


...should have gone Commando obvs.


----------



## snorri (2 May 2017)

Markymark said:


> Nine out of ten cyclists look absolutely appalling
> Nine out of ten cyclists live outside London.


Perhaps you should read paragraph two of the Guardian article again, I've Cut and Pasted for our convenience....

Simon Mottram, the chief executive of the cyclewear brand Rapha, is the cyclingworld’s equivalent of the fashion police, and a rush hour ride across London last week only reinforced his belief in the need for his upmarket gear. “The amount of people on bikes was amazing because it was a sunny morning but actually nine out of 10 looked absolutely appalling,”

Seems clear to me it was a survey conducted in London.
Personally, I think he's spot on!


----------



## srw (2 May 2017)

velovoice said:


> You very nearly capture my own conundrum.
> 
> I asked Simon Mottram once why Rapha's women's jerseys do not go larger than size XL (approx. size 14 if you happen to have breasts) -- also why the "trade in/size down" offer is only available to men, not women.
> 
> ...


The maximum waist size for men in Rapha is 38". That's the _average_ waist size in the country. Even if I lost _all_ my excess weight I'd struggle to fit Rapha, even if I wanted to.


----------



## Flying Dodo (2 May 2017)

Mottram is just the cycling equivalent of Michael O'Leary at Ryanair. Spouting rubbish & insulting comments to get free publicity.


----------



## srw (2 May 2017)

Flying Dodo said:


> Mottram is just the cycling equivalent of Michael O'Leary at Ryanair. Spouting rubbish & insulting comments to get free publicity.


It's not normally a brand strategy that goes down well at the premium end of the market. If he were running Sports Direct he might get away with it!


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 May 2017)

Oooo, that Torm kit looks good....


----------



## KnackeredBike (2 May 2017)

Everything goes in circles, I'm waiting for work uniform and hi-viz jacket to swing back.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 May 2017)

Flying Dodo said:


> Mottram is just the cycling equivalent of Michael O'Leary at Ryanair. Spouting rubbish & insulting comments to get free publicity.


Spouting rubbish that reinforces the prejudices of well off middle-aged sinewy men across the nation?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 May 2017)

Caption competition

"Before I wore Rapha....."


----------



## arch684 (2 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 350506
> 
> 
> Caption competition
> ...


My wallet was this thick with cash


----------



## mjr (2 May 2017)

User said:


> Problem is I have a very tough beard and very sensitive skin. Shaving foam just doesn't cut the mustard.


I think it's more likely that your sensitive skin is being caused by cutting your shaving foam with mustard


----------



## Cp40Carl (2 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 350506
> 
> 
> Caption competition
> ...


----------



## mjr (2 May 2017)

Globalti said:


> but the new wave of MAMILs has done much to revive the cycle industry with better service and a wider choice of better kit thanks to the R&D investment that's gone into bikes and equipment, so old-school cyclists should be celebrating their new-found popularity, not scoffing.


I don't think so. They're why I now have to get full-thickness single-speed sprockets or adjustable cups posted to me. Robust staples have gone from many local bike shops and all chains to make way for excellent expensive developments like 1x14 cassettes of wafer-thin sprockets and silly-string narrow chains and fortnightly-replacement BB30 bearings.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (2 May 2017)

@wicker man that photo of the cafe. That looks like the Spider's Web in Cosford. Could it be?


----------



## iandg (2 May 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> @wicker man that photo of the cafe. That looks like the Spider's Web in Cosford. Could it be?


It is - I rode with Stafford Road Club for some of the 70s and 80s. It was a regular coffee stop.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (2 May 2017)

It is still there. I must have ridden past hundreds of times but never gone in. I ride solo and don't like stopping. I'll have to take my son there. He is a fine judge of cafes.


----------



## Lonestar (3 May 2017)

User said:


> At least O'Leary's attention seeking bollocks is funny sometimes mildly amusing...



https://www.theguardian.com/business/shortcuts/2013/nov/08/michael-o-leary-33-daftest-quotes

Number three is my favourite but he's no David O'Leary


----------



## derrick (3 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Rapha CEO thinks so anyway.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/busines...e-brand-thats-making-cycling-into-a-lifestyle


Who gives a s**t what he thinks


----------



## jefmcg (3 May 2017)

srw said:


> It's not normally a brand strategy that goes down well at the premium end of the market. If he were running Sports Direct he might get away with it!


Ah, I see your confusion.

Rapha is a fashion and cosmetics company not a sporting goods company. Fashion and cosmetics been doing excellent business by making their target market feel fat and old and ugly.


----------



## screenman (3 May 2017)

mjr said:


> I don't think so. They're why I now have to get full-thickness single-speed sprockets or adjustable cups posted to me. Robust staples have gone from many local bike shops and all chains to make way for excellent expensive developments like 1x14 cassettes of wafer-thin sprockets and silly-string narrow chains and fortnightly-replacement BB30 bearings.



What like money making parts.


----------



## Milkfloat (3 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 350506
> 
> 
> Caption competition
> ...



I didn't look like a pillock.


----------



## mjr (3 May 2017)

screenman said:


> What like money making parts.


A small market of frequently-replaced parts makes less money than a mass market of robust parts. A lot less servicing work, though, and I suspect that's a large part of where the money-making is.


----------



## User169 (3 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 350506
> 
> 
> Caption competition
> ...



Caption aside, flagrant violation of Rule #22.


----------



## jay clock (3 May 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Ah, I see your confusion.
> 
> Rapha is a fashion and cosmetics company not a sporting goods company. Fashion and cosmetics been doing excellent business by making their target market feel fat and old and ugly.


The only Rapha kit I own is two pairs of their jeans bought in the sale. Stunningly comfy and look cool as hell. But I won't be buying cycle kit any time soon


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 May 2017)

jay clock said:


> The only Rapha kit I own is two pairs of their jeans bought in the sale. Stunningly comfy and look cool as hell. But I won't be buying cycle kit any time soon


They don't make jeans for non-skinny people I am told.


----------



## User169 (3 May 2017)

User said:


> It is. I am awaiting a stock alert as we speak (metaphorically speaking)



Rapha rip-off!!


----------



## User169 (3 May 2017)

User said:


> Depends what you buy.
> View attachment 350626



Sorry, I misread your post. Having said that, aren't the rumours that Torm had to change their "original" designs?


----------



## EltonFrog (3 May 2017)

I'm surprised to see that no one has posted the photo of the big chap in the Lampre cycle kit on this thread yet.


----------



## Dayvo (3 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 350506
> 
> 
> Caption competition
> ...



'23 mm tyres on me road bike? Nah, I've got a chav special from Argos and the tyres are well fat.'


----------



## Venod (3 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Oooo, that Torm kit looks good....



Good gear but the 2 black jumpers I have, have faded badly, I have a couple of Rapha tops bought in the Leeds sale they had, I paid the same price as the Torm tops, Rapha is good kit but I would have to think seriously about paying full price for it.

I like the Rapha tops (they have not faded) better than the Torm ones, Torm in other colours may not fade, I like the grey they do.


----------



## subaqua (3 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> They don't make jeans for NORMAL people I am told.



FTFY. 

Nothing in my size and I am not a fat oik. I am Number 8 build . 

maybe if they made them in sizes for all people instead of assuming the world is full of stick insect types....


----------



## puffinbilly (3 May 2017)

I do feel for the rest of you - you have my sympathy. Here's a little picture of me....


----------



## HertzvanRental (3 May 2017)

I do a few sportives here and there and the odd group ride. Regarding this thread, unless someone is wearing a design that shrieks at you, I never really take note of what anybody else is wearing.


----------



## snorri (3 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 350506


"We keep trying to get our product on the shelves at Lidl but this as near as we can get to meeting their quality control standards"


----------



## SuperHans123 (3 May 2017)

Every roadie I see looks like either a bingo or highlighter pen


----------



## jefmcg (3 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 350506
> 
> 
> Caption competition
> ...


Well, yes, it is a bit _small_ but I do have two of them.


----------



## Crackle (3 May 2017)

It's not the first time I've read an interview with him and thought, nob! Most Rapha stuff is outside my price range but one thing I did notice recently when I was looking for a new top, is that much of the stuff is reasonably poor quality or a terrible fit and yet still commands a high price, regardless of make. I've had one top which I thought was different enough to be good but you'd need to be a racing snake to wear it, so back it went.


----------



## mjr (3 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm surprised to see that no one has posted the photo of the big chap in the Lampre cycle kit on this thread yet.


Never mind that - I challenge anyone to find a photo of anyone bulging out of some Rapha kit. Do they use their copyright on the designs to send take-down notices?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 May 2017)

subaqua said:


> FTFY.
> 
> Nothing in my size and I am not a fat oik. I am Number 8 build .
> 
> maybe if they made them in sizes for all people instead of assuming the world is full of stick insect types....


Well yes. If they made real clothes for wearing off the bike I'd probably consider buying and wearing them.


----------



## subaqua (3 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Well yes. If they made real clothes for wearing off the bike I'd probably consider buying and wearing them.



Craghoppers Kiwi Zip off walking trousers are my faves. and my Black btwin XXXl top which does NOT look like bike wear. 

although today i am wearing a "normal" suit , shirt and shoes . like we all should for riding the 10 miles to work n back .


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 May 2017)

subaqua said:


> Craghoppers Kiwi Zip off walking trousers are my faves. and my Black btwin XXXl top which does NOT look like bike wear.
> 
> although today i am wearing a "normal" suit , shirt and shoes . like we all should for riding the 10 miles to work n back .


Lols. I had the "dress for the destination, not the journey." conversation today with someone who wanted to know if I'd be going offsite a bici tomorrow.


----------



## screenman (3 May 2017)

subaqua said:


> Craghoppers Kiwi Zip off walking trousers are my faves. and my Black btwin XXXl top which does NOT look like bike wear.
> 
> although today i am wearing a "normal" suit , shirt and shoes . like we all should for riding the 10 miles to work n back .



The only suit I wear to work is a boiler suit, I cannot ride there unfortunately.


----------



## Mrs M (3 May 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Perfect commuter biking apparel.
> 
> View attachment 350435


Nice bike too


----------



## srw (3 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Lols. I had the "dress for the destination, not the journey." conversation today with someone who wanted to know if I'd be going offsite a bici tomorrow.


My ride today was 10 miles offroad. I dropped into Sports Direct yesterday to kit myself up. (Yes, I know, but (a) it has clothes that fit, and (b) it's right next to the office and required a walk rather than a busride into town).


----------



## night cycler (3 May 2017)

screenman said:


> What a shame you feel like that at such a young age.


Egoes have always been, and always will be expensive to service.


----------



## screenman (3 May 2017)

night cycler said:


> Egoes have always been, and always will be expensive to service.



Nothing to do with ego, I would not walk down the street in a string vest and grubby trackie bottoms plenty would though. That does not give me an ego to massage it just means that I set myself certain standards of dress. 

Last time we went all inclusive to Spain there was a guy who only dressed in footbal shorts and flip flops, even for dinner, new he did have an ego.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm surprised to see that no one has posted the photo of the big chap in the Lampre cycle kit on this thread yet.


You're surprised? I'm relieved.


----------



## steveindenmark (4 May 2017)

I am not vain enough to care what I look like. But it helps if the bike looks good.


----------



## screenman (4 May 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> I am not vain enough to care what I look like. But it helps if the bike looks good.



The thing is you do care what you look like.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 May 2017)

I only have one item of Rapha, a gilet bought slightly reduced. The design and fit and quality are all excellent. My first Rapha purchase but it won't be my last.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 May 2017)

wicker man said:


> Has it ever been any different?
> View attachment 350463


Nice to be reminded of Tunstall Wheelers and Leicestershire Road Club kit after all this time. I still bear the mental scars of several editions of the Leicestershire RC early season 4-up I rode over the years.


----------



## steveindenmark (4 May 2017)

screenman said:


> The thing is you do care what you look like.



No I dont. I often go out looking like a bag man. I dont want people to think I am mechanically incompetent though.


----------



## screenman (4 May 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> No I dont. I often go out looking like a bag man. I dont want people to think I am mechanically incompetent though.



Being dressed tidily is not being vain, it is about self respect. You obviously care about what people think about you, same thing.


----------



## jowwy (4 May 2017)

Got plenty of rapha kit and it all fits nicely.....but then so does my sportful, castelli, dhb and gore kit too.

Buy what you want and stop giving a monkeys what other people think.


----------



## Phaeton (4 May 2017)

Drago said:


> I'd rather steal my clothes from a scarecrow that wear Rapha. I was able to quit work in my forties because I didn't waste money on their wares.


Are you sure that's the reason? Not that you chose a job that pays out a very healthy pension?


----------



## night cycler (4 May 2017)

screenman said:


> Nothing to do with ego, I would not walk down the street in a string vest and grubby trackie bottoms plenty would though. That does not give me an ego to massage it just means that I set myself certain standards of dress.
> 
> Last time we went all inclusive to Spain there was a guy who only dressed in footbal shorts and flip flops, even for dinner, new he did have an ego.



I understand where you are coming from Screenman. Your comment about having self respect is a very valid point.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 May 2017)

screenman said:


> Being dressed tidily is not being vain, it is about self respect. You obviously care about what people think about you, same thing.



It's one of the first things you notice when someone is depressed or becoming suicidal - they stop looking after themselves. And people notice, and tend to avoid.

As much as I am not a fan of popularity or appearances, it's undeniably of value in a societal context.


----------



## Milkfloat (4 May 2017)

jowwy said:


> Got plenty of rapha kit and it all fits nicely.....but then so does my sportful, castelli, dhb and gore kit too.
> 
> Buy what you want and stop giving a monkeys what other people think.



Is that directed a the people criticising the words of Mottram or Mottram himself?


----------



## jowwy (4 May 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Is that directed a the people criticising the words of Mottram or Mottram himself?


Its directed at all levels of criticism........people slating rapha, aldi, assos and the like. Who gives a shoot what people look like

Care about yourselves first and foremost


----------



## Siclo (4 May 2017)

I see the Wednesday morning Rapha cafe ride every week coming the opposite way, quite amusing how you know whether or not you're going to get a wave based on that mornings laundry situation.


----------



## ianrauk (4 May 2017)

Siclo said:


> I see the Wednesday morning Rapha cafe ride every week coming the opposite way, quite amusing how you know whether or not you're going to get a wave based on that mornings laundry situation.




... OOOOHHHHH! I'm ready.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 May 2017)

Rapha or Sports Direct gear I'd still look a mess, but I don't care.


----------



## Markymark (4 May 2017)

Siclo said:


> I see the Wednesday morning Rapha cafe ride every week coming the opposite way, quite amusing how you know whether or not you're going to get a wave based on that mornings laundry situation.


I find it's the roadies that never wave back. What is it with those wannabe serious cyclists who don't wave? Really gets on my nerves.


----------



## ianrauk (4 May 2017)

Markymark said:


> I find it's the roadies that never wave back. What is it with those wannabe serious cyclists who don't wave? Really gets on my nerves.




Too shallow my friend :-)


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 May 2017)

I've got a Rapha cap - plain black. It's great. But it was a freebie ......


----------



## Markymark (4 May 2017)

User said:


> On Saturday, riding by a canal between Bruges and Oostende, we encountered multiple groups of very serious looking roadies. None of them waved, other than those coming the other way riding two abreast. They waved quite vigorously to suggest that we should single out, not them.


Stay bank side and play chicken as they would be the ones who got wet.


----------



## smutchin (4 May 2017)

ianrauk said:


> ... OOOOHHHHH! I'm ready.



I thought of you when I saw this comment under the Guardian piece:



> In my experience, Rapha gear has an odd design flaw which prevents the user from offering a friendly wave as they pass other cyclists. Perhaps they should loosen up the shoulders, or something a bit lower?


----------



## mjr (4 May 2017)

User said:


> On Saturday, riding by a canal between Bruges and Oostende, we encountered multiple groups of very serious looking roadies. None of them waved, other than those coming the other way riding two abreast. They waved quite vigorously to suggest that we should single out, not them.


Did you wave quite vigorously to suggest that they were pleasuring themselves?


----------



## screenman (4 May 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Rapha or Sports Direct gear I'd still look a mess, but I don't care.



I doubt most people riding past on the other side of the road would know what you were wearing.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 May 2017)

screenman said:


> I doubt most people riding past on the other side of the road would know what you were wearing.



True.


----------



## Milkfloat (4 May 2017)

jowwy said:


> Its directed at all levels of criticism........people slating rapha, aldi, assos and the like. Who gives a shoot what people look like
> 
> Care about yourselves first and foremost



Someone should tell Mottram.


----------



## 3narf (4 May 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I don't think he should be pointing any fingers ..... what died on his head?
> 
> View attachment 350432



Hahaha!

I was going to say he looked a right cock in that hat!


----------



## srw (4 May 2017)

User said:


> No, I contented myself with riding over to the right-hand side, thus giving no need for any conflict.


No joining in the train this year, then?


----------



## Low Gear Guy (4 May 2017)

Markymark said:


> I find it's the roadies that never wave back. What is it with those wannabe serious cyclists who don't wave? Really gets on my nerves.


Maybe they are unable to relax their grip on the bars without careering into the hedge?


----------



## jay clock (4 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> They don't make jeans for non-skinny people I am told.


I am chunky as hell and they fit great. The Sprinter jeans if they are still around are for the larger thighed man


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 May 2017)

jay clock said:


> I am chunky as hell and they fit great. The Sprinter jeans if they are still around are for the larger thighed man


The size of my thighs, mighty though they are, is not the issue.


----------



## Rustybucket (5 May 2017)

https://www.rapha.cc/gb/en/shop/coppi-rosa-merino-jersey/product/SEJ01XX

Bet this will sell out!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 May 2017)

We all still look better than the tub of lard in the tin machines...


----------



## Rustybucket (5 May 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> We all still look better than the tub of lard in the tin machines...



Don't you wear Rapha whilst driving?


----------



## screenman (5 May 2017)

Rustybucket said:


> https://www.rapha.cc/gb/en/shop/coppi-rosa-merino-jersey/product/SEJ01XX
> 
> Bet this will sell out!



I cannot see any reason why it should not.


----------



## srw (5 May 2017)

Rustybucket said:


> https://www.rapha.cc/gb/en/shop/coppi-rosa-merino-jersey/product/SEJ01XX
> 
> Bet this will sell out!


Amusingly when I clicked on that link I got a link to their web survey, with a 25% discount on offer. I was honest in answering. Curiously, they didn't ask about sizing. What they did ask about was income:






If anyone wants my discount code (it's valid for a couple of weeks), reply here. Most amusing reason why you want it wins. If you want your own, the URL for the survey is probably https://raphacc.typeform.com.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (6 May 2017)

Rustybucket said:


> https://www.rapha.cc/gb/en/shop/coppi-rosa-merino-jersey/product/SEJ01XX
> 
> Bet this will sell out!


but do I need to grow a beard ?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 May 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> We all still look better than the tub of lard in the tin machines...


Yes, they look worse than we do, yet according to the Rapha guy most of us look absolutely appalling. But hang on a minute... it's not absolutely if there's something worse, is it? Logic fail, Mr Rapha!


----------



## Rustybucket (6 May 2017)

Strathlubnaig said:


> but do I need to grow a beard ?



Yes and get some w*nky tatoo's


----------



## BalkanExpress (6 May 2017)

DP said:


> Rapha rip-off!!



They lost that court case and did a bit of a redesign. I thought that Rapha were being very unreasonable.


----------



## BalkanExpress (6 May 2017)

User said:


> No, I contented myself with riding over to the right-hand side, thus giving no need for any conflict.



A masterful piece of positioning: far enough away to avoid a collision but close enough to keep the chain gang honest.


----------



## Alan O (2 Jun 2017)

I reckon I look great on a bike...







But I have been inspired by my dear old Mum who was a keen cyclist before me...


----------



## Venod (2 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Brand new one, straight out of the bag, side by side with one that is at least two years old for comparison



Daft question, they look grey on Laptop but computers can lie, are they grey ? the fading is the only complaint I have so may give them another go.


----------



## jonny jeez (2 Jun 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I can attest that wearing a short tartan skirt, knee high boots, tights and a black polo neck also gets you respect.
> 
> DAMHIKT and YMMV.


I'll give it a go.

Thamks


----------



## jonny jeez (2 Jun 2017)

User said:


> My experience differs. I got a stock alert at the weekend and bought a third Jersey. Brand new one, straight out of the bag, side by side with one that is at least two years old for comparison. No real degree of fading at all.
> View attachment 355065


Whats the cut like on their stuff...is it "forgiving" or more continental, Looks like good gear.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Jun 2017)

Speaking of cyclists looking appalling on a bike, some clowns just don't understand the concept of bike fitting!


----------

